# banned lab ultraburn



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

i can't remember if i have made a similar thread before but here goes, is there any sign of banned labs starting again or is there anyone else making a product similar to these? the missus is casing me for them lol and just about every t5 she has used she hasn't rated at all


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Heard there back soon, not sure how true this is


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

ahh ryt guess ill just have to hope they start again or someone else copies the formula


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

They were a copy of a product originally sold by elite n so I'm surprised no one else has stepped up to be honest.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

kreig said:


> They were a copy of a product originally sold by elite n so I'm surprised no one else has stepped up to be honest.


ah i never knew that hopefully something will pop up soon i did try looking if i could buy the raws but hit a brick wall on my search lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

That sh*t was horrible lol, good for cutting but strange feeling for sure. I still got half a tub somewhere actually.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been told by my source it will be in stock again in the coming weeks so I might pick some oxy up enjoyed the last lot I got


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> I've been told by my source it will be in stock again in the coming weeks so I might pick some oxy up enjoyed the last lot I got


i hope so


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I hated that crap. Made my knob smaller ( didn't think it was possible ). Felt like s**t all day and couldn't sleep At night


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a tub of their yellow magic I'm waiting to try aswel. Can't be worse than ultra burn


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Flaxmans said:


> I got a tub of their yellow magic I'm waiting to try aswel. Can't be worse than ultra burn


You bet it can


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

someone needs to bring this back.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Yup for sure

enjoyed ultra burn, power stack and t5 extreme sure do miss the products


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes plus I need to lean out and this helped loads


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> I hated that crap. Made my knob smaller ( didn't think it was possible ). Felt like s**t all day and couldn't sleep At night


Smaller permanent or temporary?

I heard they are coming back under a new name.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Smaller permanent or temporary?
> 
> I heard they are coming back under a new name.


no just temporarily small. I'm back to my regular small self now as opposed to before. I still have some stanavar to use up so I hope it's legit


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> no just temporarily small. I'm back to my regular small self now as opposed to before. I still have some stanavar to use up so I hope it's legit


Used the t400 very legit the ultraburn is ruthless did not rate the Oxys just finished there equipoise also legit. Not tried the stanavar.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> I hated that crap. Made my knob smaller ( didn't think it was possible ). Felt like s**t all day and couldn't sleep At night


Made it impossible to p**s as well lol, hated the stuff.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

hacks is coming back under a diff name apparently


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

special-k25 said:


> hacks is coming back under a diff name apparently


when?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Very soon


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I find it funny all the sides are the same as speed. Speed also makes you lose weight


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I find it funny all the sides are the same as speed. Speed also makes you lose weight


First time I used it i was convinced it was speed only thing it does not do is makes ur eyes big.


----------

